# Please Post Music For Guitar (ie. Psalms And Hymns)



## Saiph (Sep 23, 2005)

Looking to compile a Psalter for guitarists . . .

[Edited on 9-23-2005 by Saiph]


----------



## SmokingFlax (Sep 23, 2005)

I recently transcribed Luther's 'Mighty Fortress' as I've always loved the melody
...but it's more for my own personal consumption and might get pretty demanding as I like to push myself sometimes. In other words, it's not really a sit around the campfire-3 chord thing...it's not crazy difficult either though but some may find it challenging. Is this ok?

[Edited on 9-23-2005 by SmokingFlax]


----------



## Saiph (Sep 23, 2005)

Of course . . .I actually play that song with on chord per word as well. When I get home tonight I will post it ans we can compare . .


----------



## jfschultz (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> I recently transcribed Luther's 'Mighty Fortress' as I've always loved the melody
> ...but it's more for my own personal consumption and might get pretty demanding as I like to push myself sometimes. In other words, it's not really a sit around the campfire-3 chord thing...it's not crazy difficult either though but some may find it challenging. Is this ok?
> 
> [Edited on 9-23-2005 by SmokingFlax]



Well, there is a start. _The Book of Psalms for Singing_ and the _Trinity Psalter_ have a version of Psalm 46 to that tune.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 23, 2005)

The Anglo-Genevan Psalter (Book of Praise) has guitar chords for psalms, some of which can be found here (scroll down). 

Ex.: Psalm 1 for guitar


----------



## Covenant Joel (Sep 23, 2005)

The Indelible Grace Online Hymnal has quite a few already. There are some psalms on there too, Psalm 130 being my favorite.

Online Hymnal

Joel

[Edited on 9-23-2005 by Covenant Joel]


----------



## bond-servant (Sep 23, 2005)

Joel--
I've been searching for something like this. Thank you SO much!!!!!!!


----------



## Covenant Joel (Sep 24, 2005)

No problem.

Joel


----------

